# Frozen Ipad HELP



## Carrien (Jan 30, 2011)

Well now I realize how attached we are to our Ipad 1.... Today worked fine and hubby was on internet and the screen went back to the home page and he said it was not connecting.. then it went black... it will not turn on and all the apple support says hold down the button for 10 seconds and the apple sign should show up.. even worse when I plug it into the laptop to down load the lastest update my laptop is not even reconizing it....
anyone have any advice on this.. its not showing up in my Itunes either.
Oh it had 90% charge and I plugged it in later today per apple support page and it doesn't even make that noise that it normally does that its charging.. its just dead....I hope it can be revived.....
Anyone have any advice?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That happened to me once.  Try this:

Try pressing the hold and home buttons at the same time! For about ten seconds. The hold button is the one on the top right corner of the iPad. The home button is the round one at the bottom center of the iPad's front.

This should reboot the iPad...

Betsy


----------



## Carrien (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks Betsy
I tried that many times and then tried it one more time and Yahoo... it worked...the Ipad came back to life. I am now going to update it.
Thanks
Carrie


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohooo!  Glad it worked, Carrie!

Let us know how it goes!

Betsy


----------



## Carrien (Jan 30, 2011)

Well it works but I lost all the apps...no big deal but I did retrieve my kindle app..thank goodness! LOL amazing that holding the home and power button previously did nothing, I really thought it kicked the bucket buti kept trying it and then it worked.  I am relieved but wish I knew what caused it.  Now going to use iCloud to backup the iPad so that I don't have panic again.... Thanks again so much


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

When did you lose all of your apps, before or after the update? Also, you do know that any apps you have purchased can just be downloaded again as long as you log into your iTunes account first? You don't have to buy them again.


----------

